

Ask HN: I want to program epaper - guiomie

Hi,<p>I&#x27;m looking for some cheap epaper that is easily programmable (via usb if possible). Does anyone have a suggestion ?
======
asselinpaul
Try these:
[http://www.adafruit.com/category/63_150](http://www.adafruit.com/category/63_150)

------
deskglass
This is only slightly related, but does anyone know of an e-ink device that
can run a desktop operating system (like Ubuntu)?

------
MrMeker
Here are some that would work with an arduino, you could drive that via USB.
[http://www.the-digital-reader.com/2013/05/23/e-ink-dives-
int...](http://www.the-digital-reader.com/2013/05/23/e-ink-dives-into-the-diy-
market/)

~~~
guiomie
This is what I was looking for. Except, none of them support big screens (size
of a kindle or A4 paper). Also, E-Ink doesnt seem to sell those big screen to
hobbyist...

------
capex
Check out [http://repaper.org/](http://repaper.org/) and Pervasive Displays
products. No connection with me whatsoever.

~~~
guiomie
This is great. Only issue is that it supports a maximum of 2,7" display...

